# You know you are too old to TOT when...



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You know you are too old to Trick or Treat when:

10. You get winded from knocking on the door.
9. You have to have a kid chew the candy for you.
8. You ask for high fiber candy only.
7. When someone drops a candy bar in your bag, you lose your balance and fall over.
6. People say: 'Great Boris Karloff Mask,' And you're not wearing a mask.
5. When the door opens you yell, 'Trick or...' And can't remember the rest.
4. By the end of the night, you have a bag full of restraining orders.
3. You have to carefully choose a costume that won't dislodge your hairpiece.
2. You're the only Power Ranger in the neighborhood with a walker.

And the number one reason you're too old to go Trick Or Treating...

1. You keep having to go home to pee.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL....my eldest DD got braces last month and I offered to help her with the Halloween candy by chewing it for her.For some reason, she declined.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have to put on reading glasses to see how many calories and grams of fat are in the candy bar you just got.

And related to that - you actually CARE how many calories and grams of fat are in the candy bar you just got.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

You have to drive to each house because your next-door-neighbours house is too far to walk to.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

When everyone tell's you how realistic your missing teeth look


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have so many folds and wrinkles in your face that you don't need to wrap it with bandages to look like the Mummy


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You only Trick or Treat at the houses with access ramps because you can't make it up the front steps.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your eyes are so clouded with cataracts that people think you're wearing special effects contact lenses


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You look at the candy in your bag and remember when a candy bar cost a nickel.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

When people tell you "you got that zombie costume down pat, even the rotting smell is perfect," when all you did was thrown on a jacket and some Old Spice...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You keep pulling out your teeth to scare people.

You are told that you can't use your mediacare to pay for your Dr. Costume.

Your kids go with you only for support.

You have to use a inhaler in between saying Trick or Treat.

TOTers don't get Senior discounts.

A hearse follows you.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Try to pick up a pumpkin to smash...and you fall and break your hip....

The remote trigger for a prop throws your pace maker outta wack


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

At the end of the season, your kids start to pack up your corpses while you're taking a nap and you find they have moved you to the storage bin by mistake.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

What a lie!!!your never too old!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You yell, "trick or treat oy"
Your pillow case full of candy puts you in traction.
You have to use a scooter because your bunions are killing your feet.
You purchase an orthopedic costume.
The neighbors call the local nursing home to let them know about the escapee that is roaming the neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You keep going back to the same house because you forgot you had already been there


----------

